# Evacuation of Subungual Hematoma - does cautery qualify for code



## micki127 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi

Can someone please tell me if a physician cauterized a subungual hematoma would it qualify for using 11740?  What would the provider need to document in the note to have it qualify for billing out the procedure?

Thank you in advance.
Michelle


----------



## AlanPechacek (Apr 17, 2016)

*Subungual Hematoma*

11740 is described as "Evacuation" of a subungual hematoma.  The actual method/procedure by which this is done is to "drill" through the finger nail to allow the blood under the nail (very painful) to escape and relieve the pressure.  It is really more of an "Decompression" than an "Evacuation."  There are several ways this can be done, but a cautery tip, which burns through the nail, is probably the most common method used today. So yes 11740 is the treatment for Subungual Hematoma.

Hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------



## micki127 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you for your input and have a nice day


----------

